# 2010 TOT Count



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

So, how many did you get?

We set a 9 year (5 year official "haunt") record with *300*! (though the last couple of tots were the wife's friends kids who were sleeping in their car)


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think we were close to 100 (a record for us).


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

130 (our best year was 160). Very happy, weather was nice, cool and no wind.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

We ran out of candy at 400. Another 200 or so went through the haunt knowing there was no candy. This was double what we had last year and reminiscent of years past when we topped 600. We'll be buying more candy next year! Very encouraging!


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Based on the candy left about 100 tots.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

As of 2010, Haunted Hacienda becomes DOS Haunted Haciendas and BREAKS its Previous Record for 2009 with a New TOT Count of 109.
We also have Polled out Trick or Treaters and it seems that we are beating the Taos, NM City Haunt and Zombie Walk hands - down.
We are now a Community Tradition and we are being asked to Grow this thing to a Professional Level.
We are excited and ready to grow and keep growing, maybe even take it into the realm of charging Admissions.
This is exceptionally encouraging and we are very, very pleased.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Only had about 40 which is about average for us. We are kind of off the beaten path. BUT those that did come stayed awhile chatting. Some of the kids even got brave enough to check out the cauldren


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I had around 150 + kids and lots of compliments. 

I might have had more if my neighbors handed out candy. I seemed to be off the beaten path.


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Not an official count, but based on the paltry amount of candy left, I'd say we about 90. We were well off the pace from last year - perhaps it was due to be a Sunday/school night!


----------



## Stratusfear02 (Oct 1, 2006)

well..we had 221 throught the haunt. and more toters...so numbers have to be 300+


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Best year ever, somewhere between 300-400 based on candy count. We also had many people go through multiple times, they loved it so much!


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

We had a great night. 235-240 ToTs. Almost a 100 more than last year, and lots of people taking pictures of the haunt.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

About 200, which is pretty high as well as a pleasant surprise, considering it was very cold and snowing at one point.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Hmmm... I think we had about 12 or so. Kind of disappointing, but it's the best we've had since we moved in! (About 2 or 3 Halloween's ago).


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

We got 2 !!!
That's 100% more than last year.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

We bagged 130 individual treat bags. We wanted to try to get a count. Then we had several large bags of candy that we could put loose in the bowl. We were blown away. We had probably 200. Last year, on a Saturday, it wasn't near this big. That was our first year in a new house. We must have had some serious word of mouth.


----------



## Haunt Master (Nov 2, 2005)

I had 27 this year. Not my best year but better than last year. Everybody said they really liked my graveyard but more ToTer would be nice. Had one sound system quit on me and my blood fountain fell over and broke the leg and arm off my skeleton. I took him and proped him up in a chair at the treat table and strapped a Budlight in his hand. He looked really happy after that.


----------



## TeddyMadison (Oct 14, 2010)

About 40 here. There was the first burst then a lull and then another burst. I thing some word of mouth brought more in. Yes, 40 is good for us hear on the dead end.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

We got less than a 100 tots. Could have been more if the weather was a little better, my haunt was fully functional and if it wasn't a Sunday night.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Our official count was 221. It was our biggest haunt ever and everyone loved it. Lots of picture taking. Most people that came thanked us saying the town was dead so they where happy they found us.


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

We had 127, which is our best year yet. The numbers have been going up every year. We were counting on no more than 120, so we were pretty panicked when we ran out of the good stuff and had to start handing out the back-up candy.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

We had 275 up almost 50 from last year, only 3 kids not is some type of costume.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

We had about 60 this year which is about average for here.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

We hit a personal record of 185! but that's only counting the toters, we didn't count people we didn't give candy to. I would have lost count, some of these toters came with 4 or 5 adults who just came to check it out!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

We had about 200 TOT's, a bit fewer than last year but partly due to the cold wind, a late day Pats game (we won) and school night. It was fun to hear all the compliments and folks telling us our street was recommended by other haunts in town!


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Good morning, 

This year with the help of the local papers we broke our last year record of 613.
Last night from 17h30 to 21H00 We had 957 ToTs.

It was incredebile !!! the street Was jam packed !!!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow Sam, that is amazing.

I have no idea at all how many came as I spent most of the night, as usual, looking for more extension cords, another light, fix sound system, order pizza, reset circuit breakers, etc etc etc... I always miss my own halloween, so sad. Almost everyone went through at least 3 times, some never left. Last year we had about 300 people come through so I am guessing about the same amount this year.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

194 on sat--336 on sunday


----------



## figstimpy (Oct 15, 2008)

We had 166 trick or treaters, up 10 from our best, wasn't expecting it since it was cold and snowed throughout the day. Sad to say its our last year in town moving to the country, was happy that we had our best count this year was worried it would be a flop with the weather.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

HauntedHacienda said:


> As of 2010, Haunted Hacienda becomes DOS Haunted Haciendas and BREAKS its Previous Record for 2009 with a New TOT Count of 109.
> We also have Polled out Trick or Treaters and it seems that we are beating the Taos, NM City Haunt and Zombie Walk hands - down.
> We are now a Community Tradition and we are being asked to Grow this thing to a Professional Level.
> We are excited and ready to grow and keep growing, maybe even take it into the realm of charging Admissions.
> This is exceptionally encouraging and we are very, very pleased.


That is great, I thought you said your haunt was canceled for this year?


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

We had 10 - exactly half of what we had last year. The weather was good, but the neighborhood is growing up.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

About 200. Pretty average for us.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: We had over 350 trick or treaters this year, but not on Halloween. Our idiot city council decided to move trick or treat to Friday, the 29th. I was torn as to what to do but I relented and gave out treats on Friday. I had eight costumed helpers and fog machines and flying crank ghost and blacklights and sound effects going. I had purchased 300 full size candies like Skittles, Hershey bars, Starburst and M&M's. I ran out of the big candy at 7:40 pm but had trick or treaters until right before 9:00. Luckily I had my mini candy bars and tootsie pop stash that I give to the older kids who don't dress up. I used that to give out so I didn't run out completely. I went to my sister's house on Saturday night to help with costumes for their church's trunk or treat, and my poor husband had trick or treaters ringing the bell and knocking and he ran out of the little bit of left over candy we had. I got back home at about 7:30 and there was not a light on at my house. I even had kids knocking on Sunday night, but we were out of candy. All together with the mini bars and tootsie pops I bet for both nights we gave out candy to 400 plus. I am so grateful that Halloween is on a Monday next year so trick or treat can be left on Halloween. I hate government messing with Halloween.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

now that i more relaxed and rested up, i can say we had to have had over 150 to 200. they all came in groups of 5 or more and sometimes we had tots comming from both directions...and then we had some late stragglers at about 9:00pm good night...but i definitely need to buy another flood lamp next year


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

206... up from about 125 or so last year.

The atmosphere and vibe out in the neighborhood was phenomenal!!!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

We had 156...not counting the repeat visitors. Lots of compliments, lots of people going through the yard more than one time, and lots of people taking pictures. It was a good night.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

182 last night up from 125 the year before.


----------



## MildAvaholic (Aug 11, 2009)

90-100 on Saturday, 3 on Halloween.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

JW, we thought so too, but our Neighbors came to us about 48 hours prior, helped us set up, put on and run the Haunt.
We pulled off a Hail Mary Touch Down.
It was so sudden, I didn't even have a chance to say anything to anyone.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Pretty light. Around 25 T0Ters. Alot of Gawkers. Dead slow from 8:30 until 9:20


----------



## robp790 (Jan 8, 2008)

Based on my candy count, we had about 200 TOTs this year. Way up from the Blizzard halloween last year.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Well considering it was rainy and very windy, we did really well. We had somewhere in the realm of 115 to 120 tot's and the yard haunt survived the occasional downpour. We had some really determined kids out here!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

We had really nice weather in Chicago until the sun went down then it got cold. We only had 50 Tots this year. Last year we had 200. Not sure where all the kids went. But it really sucks that we lost all those tots.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

About 20. Methinks advertising will be necessary when/if I ever get the thing going.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Mmm, 20-40. We almost ran out of candy, and I'm a cheapskate. lol


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

We had somewhere around 200. It was a good night.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Over 200, and I shut down early.


----------



## TeddyMadison (Oct 14, 2010)

My god, where do you people live that you get 200+ ToTs? lol 
I got 40 and was very happy with that seeing it took the past two years off so I have to get the rep back up. Before that we were around 70 and I was thrilled.

At least 3 ToT groups took pics too so hopefuly, when next year rolls around, there will be memories.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

We made bags for around 140, which was pretty much exactly right (accounting for the requisite amount of double-dipping from some confused and/or greedy TOTs).


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

The official Candy Count revealed 342 Trick 'r Treaters this year.... down just a little from last year, but for a Sunday not bad! We got a little worried the first hour, because it seemed REALLY slow - then they came in steady


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

By my count we had 100 ToT's. I was prepared for twice that.
We also had several groups taking pictures. So I expect more next year.


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

I'd say at least 200 (which is about average). Went through almost 500 pieces of candy... 2 to 3 pieces per ToT.


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

A nice average year of 142 trick-or-treaters...... we were hoping for more as always!!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Well last year was the first in the new hood and it rained so I had hoped for better but we only managed 40-50. Hopefully that will grow next year. Felt serious withdrawal from the 400-450 we had in the old hood.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I had 100 kids...not counting adults. An okay amount considering the World Series, Sunday night, and all the local events. We probably had fewer than 5 houses handing out candy on the street.


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

From our candy count of over 700 pieces given out, we had a little over 200 Trick or Treaters (and a handful of dogs) - up from last year because the weather was good. We were very happy with the turnout, since a lot of our neighbors were not passing out candy, and no one in the area decorates. It seemed like lots of folks were driving in from the surrounding areas. People were taking lots of pictures and had some very kind words to say.


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

We had a steady evening with around 50 TOTs, up 20 from last year. I just did a few simple wooden stake crosses with leaf mounds for a cemetery, with one standing zombie prop. Our haunt in the mall got in the 600-750 range.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

spidermonkey said:


> From our candy count of over 700 pieces given out, we had a little over 200 Trick or Treaters (and a handful of dogs) - up from last year because the weather was good. We were very happy with the turnout, since a lot of our neighbors were not passing out candy, and no one in the area decorates. It seemed like lots of folks were driving in from the surrounding areas. People were taking lots of pictures and had some very kind words to say.


:jol: I had three costumed dogs that I had to run back in the house and get some chicken jerky for. Next year I have to rember a treat cauldron for dogs. :jol:


----------



## Rod Zombie (Sep 18, 2010)

I had 347 come into my garage to get candy. I probably have a couple hundred more who just watched my animated front yard show and never came into the garage. Was very pleased with the turnout concidering nasty weather and on a Sunday. I guess I should point out the total was for both Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Tot count was between 140-150 which is great. I ran out of glow sticks and hot chocolate around 7:30, by 8:00 all the candy was gone, but nobody seemed to care at all. It was a great night!


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

Had about 200 tots about 125 went through the haunt adults and kids that is


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

We had approximately 230-250. I had 230 glow bracelets along with candy. Once I ran out of the bracelets, I just gave out candy. Had 4 4-legged TOTers that got biscuits


----------



## CAH (Sep 8, 2009)

We had about 100 TOT's. But we do our haunted trail after trick-or-treating so the whole neighborhood comes down for free hot dogs, slushies, mac and cheese, and whatever everyone else donates. One neighbor donated his full keg!! So, we had about 300 people after trick-or-treating. Our haunted trail was a huge success and some of our neighborhood die hards stayed until 3:00 a.m.!!! After the trail was done, we had a huge bonfire. Went through 150 hot dogs, 20 bottles worth of slushies, a whole keg, and every dessert and snack that was brought over. Only water bottles left!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

TeddyMadison said:


> My god, where do you people live that you get 200+ ToTs? lol
> I got 40 and was very happy with that seeing it took the past two years off so I have to get the rep back up. Before that we were around 70 and I was thrilled.
> 
> At least 3 ToT groups took pics too so hopefuly, when next year rolls around, there will be memories.


I live in a large neighborhood. There is another large neighborhood on the other side of the main street and then the apartments across the highway.

We have packs of kids, some of which may not even live in the neighborhood that are with friends or family. I was tearing down and people were still stopping.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I got 300+ TOTs according to our trick or treat bag count. We made 480 bags, so we had plenty left over. That doesn't count adults and teens that went through the haunt.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Our end count was 46 (up from 32 last year and 12 the year before) - so we were thrilled and motivated to make it even better next year.

We did have a guy who came with his son early on and came back after dark to see the display with the lighting. He went on and on about how much he loved it - so that felt really good.


----------



## dominic81 (Nov 3, 2010)

Had just a small scene in front of the house but it was getting attention 3 weeks before which i think caused my crowd of 80+ sat and 150 sun night 15 bags of candy!!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

It was my first Haunted Walk Through and I couldn't me happier with my 200 plus count. The haunt was for 8 yrs. and older, so the crowd was mostly adults. It was really cool to look up every once and awhile and see a big line. I think we had a line from 6pm to 8:15pm. After that people would come every 10 minutes.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I mentioned it in another post, but I'll post me numbers here:

2 Hrs Sat - 150
2 Hrs Sun - 15
----------------
4 Hrs Total - 165

A lot less turnout but it's what I expected when our community decided to move Halloween to Sat. and not 'promote' it much. Not a good year.


----------



## Yeeha (Oct 19, 2010)

Hiya All! We had 160 ToTs that got candy. We made up 120 goodie bags and then had to go get more candy. We only count the kids that get candy, but on average there were at least 320 people that went through our haunted cemetary and house. We had 6 haunters roaming the yard, and there were reports of screams being heard several blocks away


----------



## mic214 (Jun 22, 2010)

The breakdown for for us this year was close to 300 visitors total. Out of that, around 220 were ToT's and the remainder were either parents or adult visitors who just came by to check us out. 

We got lots of compliments and many visitors took photos of us and our display.....!


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

*Too many creatures..*

We had a record 362 kids this year. I think the nice weather and the kids being off on Monday, because of local schools having teacher work days played a roll in it. Last year we only had about 160 kids.....But they are all delicious!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

2


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

A little over 200.


----------



## elguapoguano (Nov 1, 2010)

I had right about 350 ToT's on the big night, however about 100 wouldn't walk up to the house, and another 100 or so didn't make it through the garage scene. So lots of candy given out, and about 150 ToT's got the full experience...


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Our city moved Halloween to Sat night, and we had a little over 600, about the same as last year. I think having it on a Sat. night pushes up the numbers. My two sisters came to help and couldn't get over the crowds. They said they thought I was kidding about getting 600 toters. By the end of the night we were all pretty tired out and they said they couldn't believe how much work was involved, and they would never do this year after year. I can't imagine not doing this every year. I love it!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Close to 300. Some kids wouldn't enter the yard. We had many adults that just came by to check things out and get a good scare.
Best Halloween EVA!


----------

